# What's with everybody dissin' Kona?



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just wondering, I've had three people tell me they "can't stand kona bikes"...I currently have a Coiler and my only complaint is the standover, however a smaller frame size would have fixed this:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

buccilli15 said:


> Just wondering, I've had three people tell me they "can't stand kona bikes"...I currently have a Coiler and my only complaint is the standover, however a smaller frame size would have fixed this:thumbsup:


i dont hate them, i think there bikes are usually pretty well priced, i just dont like how so many noobs have them.(not that ur one)


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont think Kona's are crappy, I just think that four bar linkage is played out and boreing and so many people ride them. But as far as the design goes they've done a good job on the new ones. 

The G-spot and Dirt Bag are still a notch better as far as four bar goes in my book though.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

because the bike industry bullsh^^trs makes their boutique $$$ by getting people to think there is something magical about some $10 aluminum tubes welded together if they are done in a certain way with some magical powers and some fancy design. Kona goes against that in their ads and bike models. They are the opposite of specialized.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Kona has a niche for "low cost" DH/Freeride bikes. Decent bikes, especially for the price but certainly not "upper echelon" and they'll get a few barbs thrown their way, big deal, it IS what it IS. Now for your choice of avatar... let's just say that IS worth dissin!!! Lamest school EVER! Oh, and BTW, SPARTANS are the 2007 NCAA HOCKEY CHAMPS. What has UM done lately? Blow up in the Rose Bowl? ROFLMAO! U of M GO BLOW!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> because the bike industry bullsh^^trs makes their boutique $$$ by getting people to think there is something magical about some $10 aluminum tubes welded together if they are done in a certain way with some magical powers and some fancy design. Kona goes against that in their ads and bike models. They are the opposite of specialized.


If you can do ANYTHING magical by welding $10.00 aluminum tubes together, I'll give you my next couple paychecks. For me the best bikes amount to concept in design and proof of concept on the trail.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Kona has more than earned its place in the DH/FR billets; they need not prove anything to anyone. People will always talk. My advice to you is not to worry about it. set em straight on the tracks when you meet em. For the record, the ( floating space link) four bar linkage they keep using is because its tried and true for I don't know how many years now! If it ain't broke, don't fix it... The industry comes up with some spacy designs, but half the time, nothing beets the roots.. By the way guy up there, you got it all wrong, it should be: *TRADE YOUR BOXXER ANYTHING FOR SOMETHING ELSE PERIOD!*


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

LoozinSkin said:


> If you can do ANYTHING magical by welding $10.00 aluminum tubes together, I'll give you my next couple paychecks. For me the best bikes amount to concept in design and proof of concept on the trail.


I can't but Kona can.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

LoozinSkin said:


> I dont think Kona's are crappy, I just think that four bar linkage is played out and boreing and so many people ride them. But as far as the design goes they've done a good job on the new ones. .


same bike design for over 6 years....no new innoations......still a good priced bike and you can get screaming deals used


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

98% of the riders out there have absolutely no real need for "new innovations". A decent bike for a decent price, and they can go roll some 2' drops and be happy. All they are gonna be with a more expensive bike is lighter in the wallet.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

I like and suggest Kona to anyone looking for a functional reliable bike.
I like the coiler and no one can say that the stinky hasn't hucked this and jumped that.

In the high end ($2500/ $3000 and up) I think you do better starting with a custom frame and building it your way; and thats industry wide not just Kona.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

If we all think positive maybe Carlin Dunn can one day ride his sucky un-innovative Kona off of something higher than a 2' drop...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

i have been wondering this very same thing lately. i was planning on getting a preston but couldnt get hold of the ditributor in the uk and a screaming deal came up for a coiler frame. i bought it cause it is rated as reliable, bomb proof and it plane works. i will probably get a new frame next year as my riding style has changed and i need a tighter suspension ie bottlerocket. but while researching frames i started to notice that a lot of frames people have been raving about have the same suspension setup ie dirtbag, the banshees and turners etc
so why are these so much better than the coiler/konas? is it name or just geometry? 
i am serious interested so dont be flaming me!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It aint the arrow.... It's the Indian.


----------



## DHn00bi3 (Aug 22, 2007)

I had an 05 stinky supreme. It was a good bike but the stand over height was way too high. for 06 the stinky's were actually better then the higher priced stab's. Now the 07-08 stabs have resolved the standover clearance issues but the funky looking top tube isnt my cup in tea.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

juan pablo said:


> i have been wondering this very same thing lately. i was planning on getting a preston but couldnt get hold of the ditributor in the uk and a screaming deal came up for a coiler frame. i bought it cause it is rated as reliable, bomb proof and it plane works. i will probably get a new frame next year as my riding style has changed and i need a tighter suspension ie bottlerocket. but while researching frames i started to notice that a lot of frames people have been raving about have the same suspension setup ie dirtbag, the banshees and turners etc
> so why are these so much better than the coiler/konas? is it name or just geometry?
> i am serious interested so dont be flaming me!


I can only speak on Turner and I'm on my first one so there are many more experienced than myself.

This spring I set out to have a nice 6-inch bike that could be pedaled up a hill but really rocked in the rough and downhills. After much research I went for what in my opinion is an excellent allmountain / borderline freeride bike; the turner RFX.

I choose the Turner because of the attention to detail like the 3d machined rockers, all the sweet touches that result in a tough light frame. The ride is great, little to no sus bob, super compliant suspension and confidence inspiring at speed. I won't outgrow this bike for years and then only if I get into freeride hardcore stuff.

To compare to Kona, I would have to say that Kona builds a tough reliable buildable frame.
Turner builds as good a frame as he can come up with even if it means many extra machining steps to get that last 1% gain in weight or stiffness or ride.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

You have a Turner and cable pull discs??? Did you run out of money after the frame?  You should try the Formula K-18's; hard to beat for the price!

BTW nice Avatar. I have 5 sleds and 3 are late model BRP's.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Kona is to frames as Marzocchi is to suspension! :thumbsup:


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> Kona has a niche for "low cost" DH/Freeride bikes. Decent bikes, especially for the price but certainly not "upper echelon" and they'll get a few barbs thrown their way, big deal, it IS what it IS. Now for your choice of avatar... let's just say that IS worth dissin!!! Lamest school EVER! Oh, and BTW, SPARTANS are the 2007 NCAA HOCKEY CHAMPS. What has UM done lately? Blow up in the Rose Bowl? ROFLMAO! U of M GO BLOW!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


U of M has slaughtered the Spartans year after year in football. We held our lead to beat Notre Dame, actually made it to a bowl game! As far as hockey goes, Michigan beat up on ol Sparty 3 games to 2 and tied 1 game. Not the hockey champs, but still "The Champs" Michigan is far from a lame school, a lame school= an Agricultural school (*cough state cough*)  I have to give it to ya though, I still like MSU more than OSU :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

buccilli15 said:


> U of M has slaughtered the Spartans year after year in football. We held our lead to beat Notre Dame, actually made it to a bowl game! As far as hockey goes, Michigan beat up on ol Sparty 3 games to 2 and tied 1 game. Not the hockey champs, but still "The Champs" Michigan is far from a lame school, a lame school= an Agricultural school (*cough state cough*)  I have to give it to ya though, I still like MSU more than OSU :thumbsup:


Ohio state.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> You have a Turner and cable pull discs??? Did you run out of money after the frame?  You should try the Formula K-18's; hard to beat for the price!
> 
> If I get upgrade ites I will switch out to formulas, but I have no complaints with the avids. They are certainly strong enough (8" front, 7" rear) and I have had no problems modulating them, they are so simple to set up and maintain.
> 
> ...


Ride on


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ride320 said:


> Ohio state sucks.


They sure do


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

konas are sick, cheap, and reliable.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't get it with the Kona bashing either. To me, the quality you can get at the price you can get it for is killer. I personally love the way the Kona rides, in regards to technology, if it ain't broke don't fix it. The floating brake works killer too.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not that I dislike Kona. I don't know too much about them, other than what I hear from riders that own one. Everything I do hear about Kona is always good. However, as a personal preference, I'm a stickler for hand made frames made in North America (or Germany for Nicolai) rather than mass produced frames made in Taiwan.


----------



## moontz (Aug 13, 2007)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i just dont like how so many noobs have them.(not that ur one)


sounds like jealousy.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to be the same way. Heck, I own three pre Trek Bontrager's, but taiwanese technologies are on the cutting edge now. A lot of great stuff is coming out of there.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I just don like em so much...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

That Stinky Primo is the sickest bike I have ever seen.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

so, what is the difference between Kona and the Versus, Turner, or Transition? Is it because the Kona is made in Taiwan? What is so bad about that? Is it because it is "old technology"? How is that different from the other brands? Is it because every newb rides one? Who cares? 

I am just curious as to why everyone is swingin from the nuts of the other three.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Cult Hero said:


> I used to be the same way. Heck, I own three pre Trek Bontrager's, but taiwanese technologies are on the cutting edge now. A lot of great stuff is coming out of there.


I don't doubt that but there are other reasons for it as well.
Money that purchases hand made frames made in the United States will go to pay the salaries/wages for the Americans here in the United States that builds those frames.
Plus, I love the craftsmanship of hand made frames. 
Would you rather have a hand made Ferrari, or a mass produced Porsche?



The Tod Says What?! said:


> i just dont like how so many noobs have them.(not that ur one)


So, um, what exactly should noobs be riding, then?


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cult Hero said:


> so, what is the difference between Kona and the Versus, Turner, or Transition? Is it because the Kona is made in Taiwan? What is so bad about that? Is it because it is "old technology"? How is that different from the other brands? Is it because every newb rides one? Who cares?
> 
> I am just curious as to why everyone is swingin from the nuts of the other three.


Where are Transition and Versus made?


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

The new base model Stinky looks really, really good.....Just thought I'd let everybody know..


----------



## Tweety (Mar 30, 2004)

I (and thousands of other folks) beat the sh!t out of Konas at Whistler. I loved the way it rode. It handled well, and responded well. I'd buy one without much hesitation, if it were properly equipped. 

That said, I don't live in Whistler. In GA, there aren't a ton of DH trails, so it doesn't make sense to spend $3+k on a DH rig that's going to see limited use. I would probably go Demo 8 or something more boutique if I lived within 60 miles of a chairlift run.

B


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Aside from good quality, affordable bikes, I can't believe no one has mentioned how much Kona has done for the "sport." How many bike parks has Kona helped build?
What has Turner or Transition done?.. Not dissin' them, just saying no company has done as much for freeriders and DHers as Kona.


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)

velocipus said:


> Aside from good quality, affordable bikes, I can't believe no one has mentioned how much Kona has done for the "sport." How many bike parks has Kona helped build?
> What has Turner or Transition done?.. Not dissin' them, just saying no company has done as much for freeriders and DHers as Kona.


Very, very good point!!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

velocipus said:


> Aside from good quality, affordable bikes, I can't believe no one has mentioned how much Kona has done for the "sport." How many bike parks has Kona helped build?
> What has Turner or Transition done?.. Not dissin' them, just saying no company has done as much for freeriders and DHers as Kona.


Kona's done a good bit for the community and they've been around for awhile. I wouldn't go calling other's names out of the hat because you, nor I know what they do behind the scenes or what they have in the works. Just because you see a bike park that says "Kona bike park" doesn't mean Kona footed the entire bill, or any of it necessarily as they could've contributed through bikes/gear for the park.

Transition I don't think has been around long enoguh, and Turner's stict isn't necessarily freeriding last I checked and they've put together some DH race teams and other sponsored events. You might as well add everyone to the list to be called out (Specialized, Foes, Trek, etc, etc)

The reason a lot of flack gets put on Kona is because they're big now. Its a similar reason why Specialized gets called on for being big. In addition to that, some of the people that run Kona have said things that comprimise the Kona name.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> I don't doubt that but there are other reasons for it as well.
> Money that purchases hand made frames made in the United States will go to pay the salaries/wages for the Americans here in the United States that builds those frames.


Ya gotta have an "American made" frame, but where do you think your components are coming from?


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

I love kona, like i love specialized and all the other brand .. but i wont ride a bike that 10000 of people have.. for me its the only reason, i know its sounds weird but i like to have a bike that people doesnt have, i had a demo 8 one day when nobody could buy one but as soon as i saw 5 guys close to me that had one .. i sold it.. heh, but i'm sure a kona is a great bike, i was a inch to buy one for the next season but i choose the lapierre 230

There is actualy no good reason to diss a Kona stab, prooven bikes on the WC circuit... if 1 guy can win World cups on this bike, you can arg, say the bike sucks but to me you gonna look dumb ..


----------



## Konarider22 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not sure why people dog kona but I haven't had any issues with mine. I've even wrecked it pretty bad a few times and aside from a wheel knocked out of true slightly mines good as the day I bought it. I bought it because it was the nicest bike I could find for 700 that would stand up to my riding style which usually consists of random acts of stupidity and lots of wrecks. I think people dog kona because they build bikes that hold together well. Not bikes with he coolest new components on them.


----------



## steez (Jul 24, 2004)

Konas are great.... I've never had one, but my 2 friends who weigh the most and also happen to go the biggest currently/used to ride konas - lots of them, big weight on big drops, and they never broke (OK, I take that back -- one broken stinky9 in all those years).

Anyway, people who hate this or that bike are typically fanboys for some other company. Bikes are like women, I'll make room for them all, but I just can't afford it....


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Kona is to frames as Marzocchi is to suspension! :thumbsup:


you bite your tongue, shame on you :nono:


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> Kona's done a good bit for the community and they've been around for awhile. I wouldn't go calling other's names out of the hat because you, nor I know what they do behind the scenes or what they have in the works. Just because you see a bike park that says "Kona bike park" doesn't mean Kona footed the entire bill, or any of it necessarily as they could've contributed through bikes/gear for the park.
> 
> Transition I don't think has been around long enoguh, and Turner's stict isn't necessarily freeriding last I checked and they've put together some DH race teams and other sponsored events. You might as well add everyone to the list to be called out (Specialized, Foes, Trek, etc, etc)
> 
> The reason a lot of flack gets put on Kona is because they're big now. Its a similar reason why Specialized gets called on for being big. In addition to that, some of the people that run Kona have said things that comprimise the Kona name.


I wasn't necessarily calling anyone out, just used those two names as they kept popping up in the thread. Dave Turner has done a lot to keep shop employees entertained with his ranting about... oh never mind.

... and you're right, bike companies do get bashed by sheeple when they become successful. I'm aware that Kona doesn't foot the entire bill for all of the parks, but they still have (publicly) done a lot more for mtn biking than any other manufacturer. If their doing it to increase there market share, good for them. They are still creating spaces to ride.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jayjudy13 said:


> Ya gotta have an "American made" frame, but where do you think your components are coming from?


Well I actually said North American. My Rocky Mountain Edge is actually made in British Columbia. I also included Nicolai, which are made in Germany. So this was more or less a reference to hand made frames. Where they're from is important, but being hand made is the most important. As I mentioned, it's just at personal preference. You aren't required to agree with it.
The fact that a United States frame would support the U.S. would just be a bonus.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

djcrb9 said:


> Where are Transition and Versus made?


Taiwan.:thumbsup:

And by the way Kona is coming out with the new Magic Link Shock thingy on the new COilers and Coil airs


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

Djponee said:


> konas are sick, cheap, and reliable.


Cheap? U ****ing call that cheap? I got my ironhorse aniki less than a stupid kona hardtail with LESS travel in the front then mine and also a WEAKER frame how is that worth ur money?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I have an 07 CoilAir Supreme and had a 06 Stinky Deluxe. I love Kona...after working in shops for over a decade in three states and sold many brands I can say that Kona has the least amount of recalls and warranty work than any bike manufacturer that I have worked with. 

As far as "Made in North America" I have sold a lot of those brands too and have seen some pretty screwed up things about these so called "better" frames. I have Canadian and Taiwanese frames.

The 08 CoilAir is sick!


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Nothing fancy bout a Kona, except the new magic link thing. Just seems to get the job done. At least for me ('07 Coilair supreme). But then what do I know. For me it was feel of the geometry of the bike. Don't know about some of the inexpensive comments. Kona's seem to be as pricey as anything, but they do build very low end builds of their bikes so...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks cheesy to me... I guess time will tell!
http://www.konaworld.com/launch/launch_magic/magicdemo.html
"THIS PRESENTATION FOR APPROVED, INTERNAL KONA USE ONLY - DO NOT SHARE" <----- stupid


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The reason you see so many noobs on Kona's is because they rented them... Intrawest has a deal with Kona for Kona to be the bike supplier at most of their resorts. Intrawest has a ton of resorts that have mountain biking. Noobs don't own dh bikes usually. So they rent them. If you are at an Intrawest resort (WP, Whistler, Snowshoe, Copper, Steamboat, Mountain Creek, Stratton, etc.) then chances are you'll be renting a Kona.

That's what I think.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

If you just compare Konas from 99 till now you would find very important changes in that same four bar design .Moving pivots and beams laterally 'horizantaly and verticaly 'Changing their size .

Also the same for the tubes specially in the front triangle. Innovation doesnt mean changing the whole system .Those who need to attract market attensions would bear only this thing from innovation .

Those who dont prove their bikes at redd bull 'Crank works and...

The last word : Kona makes bikes for the main purpose of ridding .For having fun .


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Oh I don't know, Kona seems to be following the fluidforming just like most other companies:

I think they are as good a company as any.

I am surprised that no one is talking about the '08 range which is on their website?

https://www.konaworld.com/08_dawg.htm

And check out the Coilair Supreme bb area!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally think that kona frames are tried true and wonderful bikes. not a huge fan of the single pivot, but then again they compensate with the floating brake design. 
Their geometry just doesnt feel right to me, so i ride different. As mentioned earlier, they have been mixing it up with one design (4-bar) trying to perfect it. just like specialized. fsr has been their mainstream suspension design for a long time, constantly tweaking and perfecting it. kona does the same.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The Bass looks fun...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Well I actually said North American. My Rocky Mountain Edge is actually made in British Columbia. I also included Nicolai, which are made in Germany. So this was more or less a reference to hand made frames. Where they're from is important, but being hand made is the most important. As I mentioned, it's just at personal preference. You aren't required to agree with it.
> The fact that a United States frame would support the U.S. would just be a bonus.


I agree with keeping money in the U.S. of A when ya can, but my point was that 99% of all components are made elsewhere. And correct me if I'm wrong, but North America and Germany aren't the only places that bikes are handmade right? Doesn't Transition claim their bikes are "hand made" in Taiwan. Or am I wrong?


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> The reason you see so many noobs on Kona's is because they rented them... Intrawest has a deal with Kona for Kona to be the bike supplier at most of their resorts. Intrawest has a ton of resorts that have mountain biking. Noobs don't own dh bikes usually. So they rent them. If you are at an Intrawest resort (WP, Whistler, Snowshoe, Copper, Steamboat, Mountain Creek, Stratton, etc.) then chances are you'll be renting a Kona.
> 
> That's what I think.


If you rented it and liked it then go with what ya know.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

its personal


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

konas snap my mate brand new cowan ds snaped doing a wheele


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Looks cheesy to me... I guess time will tell!
> http://www.konaworld.com/launch/launch_magic/magicdemo.html[/URL]
> "THIS PRESENTATION FOR APPROVED, INTERNAL KONA USE ONLY - DO NOT SHARE" <----- stupid


Interesting concept for the "I want it all with little compromise and I don't want to flick levers, turn knobs, or have to stop to do this". I wonder if such a thing can really work. We shall see. The Bionicon seems simpler for changing from uphill to downhill geometry. Simple button press. Kona is also trying to make the suspension softer when it goes to the DH geometry since the travel increases and thus the leverage ratio goes up and thus for a given shock setting you will have a net softer feel.

Even if it works I don't think it is the typical tought as nails Kona frame. Note that the Coilair is no longer listed in the Out of bounds (freeride) part of the Kona catalog.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

LoozinSkin said:


> The G-spot and Dirt Bag are still a notch better as far as four bar goes in my book though.


Can you say Kona...These bikes work and sell because they are direct copies of the Stinky of old. Hard not to since all three bikes were born in the Pac NW. Kona made one bad move in 2006 and that was trying to make the Stinky better. I think they failed and Cove and TBC are still producing strong free ride bikes that are just like the Stinky used to be. My 2005 Stinky Dee-Lux was an almost carbon copy of both of these bikes. BTW, it sold on Pink Bike in a week. Now the Cove and TBC are way better bikes, your right.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

oh okay then, they suck.



My thing is and you can flame me on this I don't care. 

People want Versus, Transition etc as they want people to know they are hooked up and know whats going down. They don't want a bike that you can walk into your LBS and drop some duckets on and walk out with. I can relate, this is the first mass produced bike I have owned in like 10 years..... but I ain't too proud to admit that it is a damn good bike. 

People bag on the Kona and claim that "other" four bar co's have better linkages or angles or whatever, but give me a friggin break, you are riding it to show that you have a custom or whatever. 

Bottom line, you can buy a Kona from hundreds of dealers nationwide. You could be riding one tomorrow. Therefore for the the gear whores, and tech junkies, they are too common and available. For those of us who really ride, we don't care what we are on as long as it works and holds up.

Flame suit on. Bring it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

All I care about is whether the paint job will match my riding gear.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> So, um, what exactly should noobs be riding, then?


turners...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

jimage said:


> konas snap my mate brand new cowan ds snaped doing a wheele


that's right my mates. they all snap. snappity snap. Any and every kona out there, you bunny hop it - snappo! you sit on it. snap. you let it fall over because you didn't lean it against a tree right? What do you think happens? snap. Oh and sweet Jesus if you wheelie it you better kiss your ass goodbye because frame pieces will be flying like schrapnel.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

kona's are a great workhorse bike. and if you look at the stab, a great high end race bike. and if you look at the stinky a great freeride bike and blahblahblah. 

bottem line is, you can rip on them just like any other bike out there, and chances are, if you break one, its because your a hack and you'd break any other bike out there. 

I rip on them all the time because i dont like the feel of all the single pivots i've ever ridden (although i'm still crossing my fingers). But then again, I rip also rip on orange, and i'm pretty sure thats a race proven design.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

william42 look out pal. they snap.


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was an Iron Horse rider and I found a good deal on a Stinky. Its lighter than my Iron Horse and rides super smooth. I love mine and nothing bad to say so I'm not too worried what others say.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> william42 look out pal. they snap.


I have never seen a Kona snap. I have owned a Stinky D (2005) and it was one of the strongest bikes I have been on. I have seen several Turner Highline ($2150 Frame only) snap at the chain stays. They are on the third design of the rear end to hault the snapping. Sometimes it's better to stick with a tried and true bike. Kona has been around for a long time since the early days with Rocky Mountain, making great bikes. I would drop coin on another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

I have an 05 Coiler, and I have no complaints. It works and it still is trucking after over 2 years of hammering. I sometimes wish I had an extra inch of travel in back, but that has nothing to do with whether Kona makes good bikes or not. If anyone asks me what bike they should get, I always refer them to Acme Bicycles and tell em that I love my Kona!:thumbsup:


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm surprised no one mentionned Fabien Barel won world championships on a Kona (or two or three). I'll let you in on a little secret: it's usually not the bike holding the rider back.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh no!!!
Now you tell me about this snap dilema, guess I'll ghostride mine into a dumpster now.
From now on I'm only buying Made in Iraq.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

Ok the snaped frame issue excuses again ... guys and girls who says a frame is bad cause they broke it after 2 weeks .. saying that you brok e akona Stinky supreme or a stab supreme won't make you look good... if you ask me you gonna look actualy pretty bad for 2 thing:

First of all, a Stab Supreme has been a world cup bike 3 times 
Second of all: there freeriding team shred 30 footers / 40 hours a week ..

so if you snap one of these frames .. there is nothing cool about it .. w/e your about to die .. or your new to Mountain bikes and you crash 40 hours a week !

Kona bikes are top quality bikes..


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I like Sittingducks statement earlier, "It's not the arrow, it's the Indian" Even though they're Native Americans:thumbsup: 

No one really gave a bad review. Opposing views were just that, opposing views or opinions. The only response that made me chuckle was the brand whore response, "The only reason I sold mine was cuz I saw 5 other riders with the same rig". To me that would prove that it's a good bike.

I love my buddy's 06 Stinky and it's still riding strong with all the stock components. I was looking at picking one up myself till I ran across a Foes. Still I might pick one up for a slopestyle type rig.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

In my experience, they are well built and get the job done. Period. Kona's been at the forefront of the FR movement since the start and now that they're a bigger company they get dissed all the time.....which cracks me up.

Kona's are not the flashiest design, but they're proven and they've continued to make incremental changes that have kept their bikes with the times......things like lowering the standover on the Stinky, going with a longer stroke shock and working with brake therapy to create their integrated floating brake. The Stab is regarded as one of the nicer race/dh bikes and that comes from people that have owned many other race bikes. 

Additionally, Kona gives back a ton to the riding community in the forms of grant to bike clubs and are leading the charge with advocacy for trails. How many other companies have a director of advocacy (mark petersen) that also happens to be the head of their local bike club (WHIMPS)?? I know there are other bike companies that do some of this, but Kona's leading the way in this regard.

Beyond that, and as sitting duck alluded, "it's the horses, not the chariot". I've never had an unskilled rider on a boutique bike outride me, but I've seen a lot of skilled riders on Kona's and other "less regarded" bikes blow my doors away.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I guess everyone on a Sunday & a V-10 should sell there bike becuase I saw a bunch in Whistler & Konas It was like Kona Kona Sunday Sunday Sunday Cove Cove Kona Cove Cove Cove V-10 V-10. 

Well guess everyone on a Cove should sell there bike to. Know what I saw A TON of 888's up there, guess I should sell both of mine 

I think the best part when I was on my non "upper echelon" "played out 4-bar" Stinky Supreme was hearing people talk "It's a Kona....HEHE...it's pretty crappy". Then I'd go throw it down while there parked on the side with there $8000 cluster f-ks, watching me ride, loser's. 

Cliff notes - Everyone sell there bike / I throw it down in front of linkage boobies..


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

i ride a 2005 kona stab, nothing all to great in my opinion, i dont know if its because i havent been able to get higher end components, but my one biggest issue is brake jack when i start slowing down, i also think that the fourbar design is wayyy to common, and its personal i think but i just dont like the ride style. which is why i am going somewhere completely new and buying a yeti 303 so the kona may be for sale very shortly frame only tho.

nothing against the bikes, i just dont like the ride style of mine anymore


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> The reason you see so many noobs on Kona's is because they rented them... Intrawest has a deal with Kona for Kona to be the bike supplier at most of their resorts. Intrawest has a ton of resorts that have mountain biking. Noobs don't own dh bikes usually. So they rent them. If you are at an Intrawest resort (WP, Whistler, Snowshoe, Copper, Steamboat, Mountain Creek, Stratton, etc.) then chances are you'll be renting a Kona.
> 
> That's what I think.


There may be some truth to that, but not with Diablo (Mountain Creek) - the facility is owned by Intrawest, but Diablo is operate by Terralgic industries and is sponsored by Iron Horse.

Does Stratton have bike trails now?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Brake Jack:madman: :madman: Frikking biggest Marketing goon job in MTB history.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i just dont like how so many noobs have them.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that title goes to the Spec. Hard Rock.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> Kona's done a good bit for the community and they've been around for awhile. I wouldn't go calling other's names out of the hat because you, nor I know what they do behind the scenes or what they have in the works. Just because you see a bike park that says "Kona bike park" doesn't mean Kona footed the entire bill, or any of it necessarily as they could've contributed through bikes/gear for the park.
> 
> Transition I don't think has been around long enoguh, and Turner's stict isn't necessarily freeriding last I checked and they've put together some DH race teams and other sponsored events. You might as well add everyone to the list to be called out (Specialized, Foes, Trek, etc, etc)
> 
> The reason a lot of flack gets put on Kona is because they're big now. Its a similar reason why Specialized gets called on for being big. In addition to that, some of the people that run Kona have said things that comprimise the Kona name.


Just FYI, Kona doesn't pay anything for those parks. To be a Kona Groove Approved park you must be rent/sell 100% Kona and use a park designer they approve, ie Gravity Logic of Whistler to design. The parks essentially pay them to use the Kona name. There are various levels of Kona park sponsorship available, none of which involve them giving a dime to the park. They do help a TON, but no monetary value comes from them...only support/brand recognition. I'm not bagging on Kona at all, I ride one, like them a lot and would likely build another. Just letting you know how Kona parks work since I basically helped set one up and when I started setting it up I pushed to be a Kona Groove Park.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if your all hatin on konas 4bar then are you hatin on all the plain ol singlepivots out there too?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

With this paint job why would you not hate on kona?
http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1040142


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Not even going to read this thread.

I like Kona. My first MTB was a Kona and I've ridden a few Kona's since. Great bikes. 
Never had a bad experience. 

Loved my Kona Sutra until a pickup flattened it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> I like Sittingducks statement earlier, "It's not the arrow, it's the Indian" Even though they're Native Americans:thumbsup:


How do you know I wasn't referring to Asian Indians? :thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

maverick69693 said:


> i ride a 2005 kona stab, nothing all to great in my opinion, i dont know if its because i havent been able to get higher end components,


Typical "I suck, but only because my bike doesn't have (insert top of the line component here)"


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> william42 look out pal. they snap.


123456


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> In my experience, they are well built and get the job done. Period. Kona's been at the forefront of the FR movement since the start and now that they're a bigger company they get dissed all the time.....which cracks me up.
> 
> Kona's are not the flashiest design, but they're proven and they've continued to make incremental changes that have kept their bikes with the times......things like lowering the standover on the Stinky, going with a longer stroke shock and working with brake therapy to create their integrated floating brake. The Stab is regarded as one of the nicer race/dh bikes and that comes from people that have owned many other race bikes.
> 
> ...


Im not going to read this post through but what ebxtreme is saying is true. There are allot of bikes out there that can rip anything up with the right rider on board. We can get stupid & say a pro DH'r will whoop anybody riding a Motive. Maybe not anybody but possibly 68% out there. Orange was nobody till somebody won a WC on it. There is allot of prejudice goin on here because of personal opinion but hay it's a open forum. :rockon:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Im not going to read this post through but what ebxtreme is saying is true. There are allot of bikes out there that can rip anything up with the right rider on board. We can get stupid & say a pro DH'r will whoop anybody riding a Motive. Maybe not anybody but possibly 68% out there. Orange was nobody till somebody won a WC on it. There is allot of prejudice goin on here because of personal opinion but hay it's a open forum. :rockon:


Yeha EB is bang on ands so is dgfr, I think there is way too much boutique snobbery on here esspecially on the DH forum guys are asking what DH bike of r there first ride and the amount of times I see , get a Socom ot VPX or M3 Yeti etc blows me away too much money and not enough sense, nothing looks worse than ponying up and ya can't do jack, Ive told this too many a noob Ive ridden with they never listen, I ride an 07 Stab its a bloody good ride, I haven't squezzed the potentail out of it yet, it has its place I sure its better on Steeper faster courses than what I get to ride, and the rear is awesome and I have dope system.

Funny I have 2 Turners and in the AM sector its definitley nice to have but theres so many good bikes out there now, they all have there strengths and weaknesses, I suggest don't get caught up in the hype and marketing whos got the biggest wallet wins, ride to enjoy learn ya craft first before buying the so called best frame out there which is just a load of subjective crap, whats the best theres no such thing, Steve Peat could ride anything and win the good guys don;t care they setup for there style and go nail it.

People need to ride more and stop talking crap.

Ps Ive had some of my best rides on my Kona, I get **** from all the boys but I still like it, it won't be my last DH bike and I could be on something else but the Stab will always have a place in my stable history!

Go the Kona u rock (oh it has 2 world championships in the recent era) not many brands can say that.


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

well if you can afford to spend x amount on a 303 then go for it. I have to scrimp to get by as it is. So I go for tried and tested and the best deal I can get.

Thats why I got a mongoose ecd! lol


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> It aint the arrow.... It's the Indian.


Yep...


----------



## TheNextBender (May 31, 2007)

I think the main thing about kona is, the frames arent to specific to any style, and if they are theyre nothing wonderful, theyre just alright, i got a kona stuff back in 05, i was new to biking and i learned to dirtjump on it, im replacing the frame now two years later and i wont go kona.. why? becuase Kona's dirtjumping frames just never change, there still behind in the times for frame design, try manualing on a kona dirtjumper, or try doing a no footer can, they make great freeride bikes, the stinky and coiler bikes are solid, but to me all there dirtjumpers will ever be, is a good begginers bike.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

dowst said:


> Typical "I suck, but only because my bike doesn't have (insert top of the line component here)"


no, thats not what i meant at all, i like a plush ride, i have ridden the kona for a while, it has low line components because that used to be all i could afford, but once you ride a PLUSH!!! race bike well, i just fell in love with it.

its up to the rider how they use their bike and what you do with it, getting a nicer bike to make up for lack of skill, you are just going to injure yourself.. :nono:

well im off for the long weekend!! anyone else doing any fun ass riding?

maverick


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

dowst said:


> 123456


I like the leverage curve on that shock


----------



## Rightround (Jul 20, 2007)

I had an 05 coiler I didnt like. was too noodly and felt like I had no connection to the ground. I twas limp and unresponsive. I had decided to get the coiler cause the reviews were ok and Im come from a kona hardtail background so I already liked kona to begin with. However, after now riding a coiler and a stinky, I have to say I dont really like their fs rigs. their hardtails are pimpalishus though!


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

I love my 05 Kona Dawg Deelux and it loves me right back. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> I don't doubt that but there are other reasons for it as well.
> Money that purchases hand made frames made in the United States will go to pay the salaries/wages for the Americans here in the United States that builds those frames.
> Plus, I love the craftsmanship of hand made frames.
> Would you rather have a hand made Ferrari, or a mass produced Porsche?
> ...


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Possibly the worst customer service in the biking industry?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

everybody, shut up and ride your bikes:thumbsup: 

a lotta the dh mtb's that arent pos k-mart bikes are in a sense similar; like u take then off ten foot drops, go 35mph on dh trails etc etc........theyre all good(except the ones that get recalled...)

i ride a specialized big hit, and my friend rides a kona coiler...theyre both good ...id probably be riding a kona if it wasn't for the fact that i got my bighit for 850$ brand new


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Kona has bad CS? What? Kona has always taken care of our shop and our customers with warranty issues.


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm

Take the $40,000 of high end parts people put onto a Turner RFX:

XTR
CCDB
Lyrik
etc.

Exchange them with parts from a mid/low range Kona:
Deore
Vanilla R
Drop off tripple
etx.

All the suddent the Turner sucks! Must be the frame right?


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

i don't know what everybody's problem with kona is.
heres my kona stuff and for VooDoo13 who said


> Possibly the worst customer service in the biking industry?


 you are COMPLETELY WRONG!!! notice in the pictures i have gap cranks, the bike clearly comes stock with moto-x cranks... kona replaced the moto-x cranks with better gap ones and a quad exo bb, much more smooth and strong.
KONA ROCKS


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Because they aren't 110% efficient of course.!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Monohan said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> Take the $40,000 of high end parts people put onto a Turner RFX:
> 
> ...


Monohan grow up and add something of value instead of your chip on the shoulder comments negativitiy, I don't think theres one post from you thats not negative about something.

They say those that can't do teach your case preach bs, I have both a Kona and a Turner, both rock both are 2 totally different bikes, different quality different in nearly every way. Both as much fun as each other to ride.

Not that you'd know I doubt youve ever got close than dribbling at one @ yr local LBS who you probably drive insane.

Add some value for once pos or neg atleast something that is based on some experience thought and substance.

what are you 15yrs old (oh this is humour)


----------



## wizardB (May 1, 2006)

The only problem I have is their frames crack and when they crack Kona does not stand behind them.I have a Rocky hard tail free ride bike and specialized Epic I have broken both of these frames and they were replaced no prob ,my buds Kona cracked at a weld and Kona stated abuse even though just by looking you could see it was a crappy weld.Konas make okay kids bikes or to ride to the store or down a dirt path but if you ride hard and fast get something else!


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

wizardB said:


> The only problem I have is their frames crack and when they crack Kona does not stand behind them.I have a Rocky hard tail free ride bike and specialized Epic I have broken both of these frames and they were replaced no prob ,my buds Kona cracked at a weld and Kona stated abuse even though just by looking you could see it was a crappy weld.Konas make okay kids bikes or to ride to the store or down a dirt path but if you ride hard and fast get something else!


Ok, so you make the conclusion that ALL Kona bikes are only good for riding down the bike path because you saw ONE cracked Kona frame, while you dont make the same conclusion about Specialized while you cracked TWO specialized Epic frames??? I ride an 05 Kona Coiler, and I have been hammering on it for over 2 years now. It has been through numerious crashes, taken 8ft drops, 16ft jumps, cased landings, and has not cracked. I know 3 guys that ride Kona Stinkys, and thrash the crap out of them and the frames have not cracked. I know numerious other people that ride Coilers, and have not had a single problem. I have yet to see a broken Kona frame in person. I have seen a picture of one broken 04 Coiler here on MTBR and kona offered him a crash discount since it was out of warrenty "a generious offer IMO" and I think one cracked Kikapu which was taken care of under warrenty. I seem to think that there is something else to your story here. IE: he was doing 4ft drops to flat and hucking stairs on an XC frame etc...that would be abuse! Just do a general search for Kona, and you will find MANY satisified Kona owners.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

I love konas, I just think the Chainstays are too long on the Stinkys (18"?-can't they shorten them?) Otherwise it's a killer bike.


----------



## TheNextBender (May 31, 2007)

VooDoo13 said:


> Possibly the worst customer service in the biking industry?


How many times did they drop you on your head as a baby? Kona had amazing customer service, i got a 2006 stinky, and that year they had problems with the swingarms bending, so i emailed the rep. and said basicly i wa affraid of getting messed up in a deffective part accident, so they sent me new swingarms that were from the much stronger 2007 line, no problem, asked for my number, address and serial number, asked for hte phone number of the shop i got it at, and 2 weeks later ive got a set ready for me.:thumbsup:


----------

